# Civil War Field Cannon



## CreepyChris (Feb 24, 2008)

In keeping with the theme we started this past year (the "Grey Ghost" and civil war ghosts), I created a Civil War era field cannon. It is triggered by a motion detector which starts by lighting up LEDs on a pole held by my "cannon fodder" soldier/ghost. He then lowers the pole touching the "lit" embers (LEDs) to the cannon. A fog machine built into the cannon frame then fills the barrel with "smoke" for 3 seconds, then the iron pipe air tanks I built into the cannon discharge through the barrel (boom!) via a quick-exhaust valve; shooting out the smoke and air.


Civil War Field Cannon

There's pictures of the cannon construction, some instructions, video of it in action, and details on the electronics on the web page.

It was the most complicated prop we built last year but alot of fun! :xbones:

-Creepy Chris


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done what a blast


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

That's cool : )


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice job ..
got any pics of your civil war ghosts?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work creepy!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's great!!!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW!!! What an excellent project! Great tutorial too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the "POW"


----------

